# cross breeding?



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Is it possible to breed a spilo with a red belly?


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

Very interesting topic... I questioned the forum with the same question when I first found it... Apparently they can't interbreed... Here is the link of my discussion....

I was new here, and very arrogant... Got ripped apart, but I didn't know... I have successfully bred reds in a tank with 4 golds. There was no hormones making the golds breed, and no slight interest in interbreeding... But they can breed in a tank together...

Back to the oringinal link

Inter-breeding


----------



## piranhachick (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks for the link!


----------

